# Hello from Northern California



## Madmox (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

My name is Colin, I am up in the northern reaches of California. I am super excited to be part of the community! I have experience working in a professional kitchen at another time in my life but mostly glad to be done with that these days. 

Mox


----------



## kit s (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome from central coast area Cal


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome from someone who is FROM California, and very happy to be where I am. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board. You will find a lot of info and a fine group of people.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 8, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2019)

Welcome from Mississippi. Lots of good ideas and good folks on here.


----------



## gary s (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Morning and a Big Ole Welcome from East Texas and the best Forum on the Web

Gary


----------



## Madmox (Nov 18, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Mox, welcome to SMF from Roseville! Glad you're here and smoking up the place with me.
> 
> Enjoy the forum!
> 
> Ray


I’m up in Humboldt but I’ve been in Roseville 3 times in the last 3 weeks for work! I almost know my way around there these days! I’m pretty sure they know my name at the Courtyard on Turner!


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 19, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 19, 2019)

Welcome from Central Kommifornia


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey, neighbor....  Welcome to the forum from NorCal! Nice to have you on the forum.


----------



## cmayna (Nov 19, 2019)

Welcome MadMox from the SF Bay area.  Where in Humboldt?  I went to College of the Redwoods and Humboldt state.   

Lots of good people here with lots of knowledge.
Craig


----------



## Madmox (Nov 19, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Welcome MadMox from the SF Bay area.  Where in Humboldt?  I went to College of the Redwoods and Humboldt state.
> 
> Lots of good people here with lots of knowledge.
> Craig


I did both HSU and UC Tompkins Hill. I grew up in Freshwater but am up on Kneeland now. I lived down in the Tri-Valley for a few years but am back now.
Colin


----------



## cmayna (Nov 19, 2019)

Awesome.  Keeland?   That's way up river.    What do you like to smoke?   Regarding meat, that is? Salmon?


----------



## S-met (Nov 19, 2019)

Somehow I missed this thread, welcome from another Nor-cal smoker and brewer.


----------



## Madmox (Nov 20, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Welcome MadMox from the SF Bay area.  Where in Humboldt?  I went to College of the Redwoods and Humboldt state.
> 
> Lots of good people here with lots of knowledge.
> Craig


I did both HSU and UC Tompkins Hill. I grew up in Freshwater but am up on Kneeland now. I lived down in the Tri-Valley for a few years but am back now.


cmayna said:


> Awesome.  Keeland?   That's way up river.    What do you like to smoke?   Regarding meat, that is? Salmon?


ill smoke salmon, brisket, burgers... hell, I’ll run almost anything through the smoker. I have a corned beef and fresh homemade linguica on there now!


----------



## Madmox (Nov 20, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from someone who is FROM California, and very happy to be where I am. RAY


Wherever you are, I’m sure I am jealous. We all keep hoping for Jefferson to gain traction! It hasn’t happened yet!


----------



## woodz (Nov 20, 2019)

Welcome from N FL.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 20, 2019)

Welcome from the California Delta


----------



## fishwrestler (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome, Loomis Ca here


----------



## Blueflame (Nov 23, 2019)

Welcome from Marysville!


----------

